# Verkaufe Tom Clancy´s Endwar



## Crysisheld (24. März 2009)

*Verkaufe Tom Clancy´s Endwar*

Hallo habe Tom Clancy´s Endwar zu verkaufen. Ich habe das Spiel einmal durchgespielt, es ist noch nie online gespielt worden, der Online Key ist also noch unbenutzt. 

Hmm als Preis würde ich jetzt mal 30 EUR inkl. versicherter Versand angeben. Wir können aber gerne noch verhandeln. Original Rechnung 39 EUR liegt bei. Auf der DVD sind keinerlei Kratzer - auch das Handbuch ist in TOP Zustand auf Wunsch kann ich Bilder posten. 

Bei Interesse bitte PN oder im Forum posten.


----------



## Crysisheld (26. März 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Tom Clancy´s Endwar*



			
				Crysisheld am 24.03.2009 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo habe Tom Clancy´s Endwar zu verkaufen. Ich habe das Spiel einmal durchgespielt, es ist noch nie online gespielt worden, der Online Key ist also noch unbenutzt.
> 
> Hmm als Preis würde ich jetzt mal 30 EUR inkl. versicherter Versand angeben. Wir können aber gerne noch verhandeln. Original Rechnung 39 EUR liegt bei. Auf der DVD sind keinerlei Kratzer - auch das Handbuch ist in TOP Zustand auf Wunsch kann ich Bilder posten.
> 
> Bei Interesse bitte PN oder im Forum posten.



OK  verkaufe es für 25€ inkl. Versand


----------

